# Evidently I was wrong....encryption



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

By chance today I ended up following some links and found more radios that offer digital encryption. Here is a link to a Vertex, http://www.buytwowayradios.com/products/vertex/evx-534.aspx I'm not sure of the details, but those ain't cheap.


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Emphasis on "ain't cheap"!


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you speaking of the "voice inversion encryption"?  If so, it's not really encryption. Their sister company has a somewhat cheaper model that includes it. I really like the HX series. Commercial quality with commercial grade accessories. The HX-400


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I really don't get how they ever got away with calling that stuff encryption, it is incredibly misleading, especially in today's world of so many real forms of encryption.


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

So is there any kind of encryption out there?
I'd love to be able encrypt my voice transmissions.

Key the mic, say what needs saying, it gets encrypted, radio sends it
Other end: radio gets it, gets decrypted (<-that a word?), speakers play voice.

Some sort of hardware encryption so it's encrypting no matter what band I am using.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

your use and specifically when you're using it may determine how much this is relevant, but as I recall during the class I took prior to getting my HAM license any code or encryption on those bands is an FCC violation.

are the jackbooted 'gub-ment thugs going to kick in your door because you buy a radio that can do this or even if you use it to do so? No.... probably not. Just keep in mind that it is a "thing" and if someone takes offense and reports you it could be a problem. buy, learn, practice... but time and place 

http://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/06/26/1243254/fcc-considering-proposal-for-encrypted-ham-radio

https://hamgear.wordpress.com/2013/06/27/encryption-and-ham-radio/


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah I saw that too, I've always wanted to learn how to do this, on the flip side the only time it would get used is when the goobers aren't able to do anything about it anyway. 
While the laws are in place I won't break them, just want to play right now is all.

^ that counts as my good kid disclaimer


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Just read that first link, ahh yeah because believing we are innocent until proven guilty isn't allowed anymore. Instead it's if your hiding it you must be doing something horribly wrong and are guilty. 
According to the second article wanting an actual private conversation shouldn't be allowed on ham bands because there is no need for that. Huh different thoughts for different folks I guess, but I enjoy the option that if I want to use a radio and nobody else can listen in its allowed vs not being able to and assuming it's abuse is the reason I want privacy. :/


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

maybe...

so if the .gov sees you using encryption the first thing they are going to say is "why?" and now you're under closer scrutiny and so is everyone else that you wanted to communicate discreetly with.

Code can be in the clear as long as everyone knows exactly what the code is, this is still a violation of the FCC rules, and could (would) be grounds for a conspiracy case but just because you're talking about lets meet George's diner for lunch, I really want a hamburger and your buddy replies no, I'm on a diet lets go next door so I can a salad.

You've just exchanged information in the clear and nobody knows what it means, but it was legit at first look.

the nail sticking up is the nail that gets hammered down.

just sayin...


----------

